
Why Facebook Is Betting on Office 365 and the Microsoft Cloud - eDameXxX
https://blogs.office.com/2016/07/12/why-facebook-is-betting-on-office-365-and-the-microsoft-cloud/
======
andrewclunn
Well, what other options did they have if they want Facebook to be used for
collaborative projects with office applications? Libre Office has shown
complete resistance to corporate control (remember Open Office and Oracle).
Google's offerings are out because they're pretty much who Facebook is trying
to compete with here. Apple's software only works on their OS. Every other
paid office suite is merely trying to be an alternative to Microsoft's
offering.

